# *CANCELLED* AUGUST CRUISE TO FRANCE



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Edit: 19th July

The ferry crossing options were plummeting and the prices of those left rocketing.....

Might go for a camping cruise to Cornwall the same weekend. Any one interested?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: 16th July.

*Ok you more adventurous fun-loving TTâ€™ers: whoâ€™s up for a four day camping cruise across to France over the 3rd weekend of August this year?*

This is a joint initiative between the East Midlands and the West Midlands Groups, but all are welcome of course.

The tentative outline of the cruise is as follows:

Thursday 17th August: meet up in the Midlands late afternoon for the cruise to the port. The outbound port likely to be Newhaven sailing at 23:00hrs, arriving in Dieppe at 04:00hrs local time. Itâ€™s a 4 hour crossing so a cabin is advisory for the drivers to get a rest.

Friday 18th August: early morning breakfast near the port before heading along the coast to Le Havre for site seeing and lunch. Weâ€™ll then take a leisurely run to the campsite. Campite yet to be decided, but likely to be in the Caen area to be central for cruises to Normandy and to Rouen. ( We will try and book somewhere when we have a better idea of numbers). Establish camp and have an evening BBQ with plenty the local brews.

Saturday 19th August: Nice and simple. A short cruise to Rouen for a day exploring this interesting and historic city. We could finish the day with a typical French street-side evening meal. (Or whatever else takes your fancy once you get there!)

Sunday 20th August: An intersting cruise along the Normandy coastline. There will be plenty of coffee stops! An evening meal to be taken at a local hostelry.

Monday 21st August: Break camp. Breakfast locally, before the short run back to the port, cross the channel and head for home.

Budget Costs:

Ferry: likely to be around Â£138 per car.
Camping: not expensive but budget for around Â£60 per couple for the 3 nights.
Fuel: budget for a round trip of 900 to 1000 miles, say Â£150
Food and drink: well thatâ€™s up to you!

There are already 3 cars definitely going and one joining us in France.

Confirmed:

1. TThriller (Dave & Gill)
2. Yogibear (Fraser & Cathryn)
3. WozzaTT (Warren)

* [email protected] (Yvan Lesenne joining in France)

Provisional:

tba

We have considered a route via Dover-Calais and dismissed it. The ferry cost would be cheaper but the travelling route is longer, needing more fuel and an overnight stop in a hotel near Dover. We could tweak things like staying nearer Caen for those interested in spending a day around the Normandy beaches, but still be close enough for a trip into Rouen.

If you have any other ideas based around this framework, letâ€™s hear them, youâ€™re welcome to PM me.

Dave (TThriller)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Get me down as Provisional then mate. Just need to consider a few things.

I'm not really fancying going abroad, as I said to you before, as I've never done it before and been driving, not that it's a good excuse I know, so if I do come I'll be sticking very close.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Get me down as Provisional then mate. Just need to consider a few things.
> 
> I'm not really fancying going abroad, as I said to you before, as I've never done it before and been driving, not that it's a good excuse I know, so if I do come I'll be sticking very close.
> 
> Nick


Nice one Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . We'll look after you mate [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Driving on the wrong side of the road was a bit daunting for me for me the first time : but I was dragging a 22ft caravan at the time!! But you'll be in the cruise: so easy-peasy.

Dave


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Should be a definate Dave.

Nick - don't worry, I lived in Germany for 5 years and after 5 minutes you'll be used to driving on the other side.

Warren.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Should be a definate Dave.
> 
> Nick - don't worry, I lived in Germany for 5 years and after 5 minutes you'll be used to driving on the other side.
> 
> Warren.


It's alright Warren, we've got plenty of time yet to work on Nick. And you've got a great opportunity this Thursday :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:

And again at the HMC :lol:

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

If you guys don't mind, a couple of french TT would certainly enjoy cruising with you those days


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If you guys don't mind, a couple of french TT would certainly enjoy cruising with you those days


Wouldn't mind at all [smiley=thumbsup.gif] You would be more than welcome: especially as your local knowledge could come in rather handy  I would be interested to know your comments on the proposed route during our stay in France.

Just keep and watch on this thread to see how the cruise develops. You're more than welcome to be PM me.

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

Will you be at the HMC on sunday ?

If yes, talk to you there


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Will you be at the HMC on sunday ?
> 
> If yes, talk to you there


Yes, I will be there. I look forward to meeting you. PM sent.

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dave,
great plan, count me and cathryn in, any of the dates should be ok, after the last adventure this one wont be missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TThriller said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be at the HMC on sunday ?
> ...


Yvan

It was nice to meet you at HMC and I enjoyed the interesting and informative chat. We have looked at your suggestion to try LD Lines using Portsmouth to Le Havre: they are quoting Â£200 return, and they cannot offer a cabin on the outbound leg. So Newhaven to Dieppe still looks like the best option for us. Keep watching this post!

If you can persuade some of the ClanTT group to join us in frame that would be splendid.

I look forward to meeting you again in four weeks time.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Latest Ferry Update:

Newhaven to Dieppe, 23:00hrs with cabin. Â£84 single. (return no longer available)

Dunkerque to Calais, 14:00hrs, Â£54 single.

Total ferry cost Â£138 (while still available)

Group booking to be placed tomorrow, Tuesday 18th July. After that you will need to make your own crossing arrangements if you decide to join us.

Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dave
Will confim the details on wednesday morning so the ferry can be booked.
Its looking good so far, any more news on our french counterparts meeting up with us?
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Cancelled.

The ferry crossing options were plummeting and the prices of those left are rocketing.....

Might go for a camping cruise to Cornwall the same weekend. Any one interested?

Dave


----------

